# баян "Аппассионата"



## tchuev (24 Янв 2012)

Расскажите, кто что знает о баяне "аппассионата". 
Спасибо.


----------



## tchuev (25 Янв 2012)

Ну что, никто ничего не знает? Помогите, информации нигде нет.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (25 Янв 2012)

Про этот баян не так много информации в интернете. На википедии написано что на нём играл Бесфамильнов когда-то. Вот цитата:
Нельзя не отметить и уникальное звучания инструмента, на котором многие годы исполнял В. Бесфамильнов — баяна "Аппассионата" (1970 г.), конструктором-изготовителем которого был выдающийся советский мастер Василий Артёмович Колчин (годы жизни 18.II.1918 г. - 1998 г., родился в с. Озёрное Ключевского района Алтайского края).

Это, скорее всего, не то что Вы ищите. Могу ещё спросить у своих учителей, если у Вас есть конкретные вопросы по этой модели. Не уверен, что они сталкивались с Аппассионатой, но кто знает.


----------



## Magistr (26 Янв 2012)

Пишу вспоминая что мне рассказывали когда то об этом баяне. Вес 9 кг. 20 регистров в правой, 10 подбородков. Подбородочные регистры были расположенны парно, и из за этого их поместилось 10. Сам баян был пяти голосный, пятый голос квинта через октаву. Диапазон на выборной был до соль третьей октавы. Вот всё, что помню.


----------



## Matvei13 (26 Янв 2012)

Вес 15 кг., 10 бородачей, по ширине меньше Юпитера и уклон грифа больше,т.е. гриф меньше.С Юпитером не сравнится по мощности, youtube - только это инструмент Бесфамильнова - там вроде как 5 голосов.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (26 Янв 2012)

Здесь на сайте в разделе видео, есть выступления ансамбля Русский тембр.Там можете посмотреть как выглядит этот баян.


----------



## ze_go (26 Янв 2012)

как исполнитель (и по совместительству мастер) могу сказать, что инструмент хороший, но покамернее "Юпитера". у нас в Одессе есть одна, на ней молодая женщина играет. Действительно, инструмент полегче и компактнее "Юпитера" (как раз для девушек-женщин). Голоса цельнопланочные (у Одесского - аккорд С.Понкрухина), ломанная дека, в правой механика, как в "России" (п-образные "втулки" - на прямой деке нет текстолитовой гребёнки-"расчёски"), подключение вспомогательных рядов - латунные сцепки (подобие "Юпитеровского" "безлюфта", только без пружин) - со временем появляется выработка от трения, на мой взгляд самое слабое звено - те самые подбородочные регистры (их 10, они вынесены на овальное "плато" сверху полукорпуса, а сами механизмы - тяги и прочее спрятаны за гриф под колпак).
левая - подобие "Юпитера" (стандартного, НЕ Васильевские механики), но мне понравилась даже больше - сцепки упорные, не надо отгибать при демонтаже. Небольшая конструктивная особенность - конвертация с готового на выбор происходит наоборот (по сравнению с "Юпитером"), штанга вверх - готовый, штанга вниз - выбор.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (26 Янв 2012)

http://appassionata.free.fr/pages/anglais/le bayaneng.html 

Читайте здесь, информация с сайта французского аккордеониста Брюно Морис, который учился в киевской консерватории и даже переучился на нашу систему, чтобы играть на "Аппасионате". Следует описание мастера и баяна.


----------



## tchuev (26 Янв 2012)

Vsem, kto otkliknulsya, bol'shoe spasibo. A kakova ego vysota, esli sravnivat' so standartnym Jupiterom?


----------



## MAN (27 Янв 2012)




----------



## Gross (27 Янв 2012)

http://vinnitsa.olx.com.ua/iid-165266004
здесь какая-то странная Аппассионата- диапазон 61х120, а должно быть 64х132. Кроме Бесфамильнова, на Аппассионате играли Валерий Петров и Анатолий Сенин
.


----------



## Alexei (28 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


>


Это кто же додумался чертежи в ".jpg" переводить?


----------



## ze_go (28 Янв 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Это кто же додумался чертежы в ".jpg" переводить?


Надо было в Автокаде? :biggrin:


----------



## Alexei (28 Янв 2012)

ze_go писал:


> Надо было в Автокаде? biggrin


Надо было в формат без потери качества. Например lossless ".tif". Тоже самое отностится к нотам.


----------



## ze_go (29 Янв 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Надо было в формат без потери качества.


выложили, по-видимому, какой был - вот объяснение. 
у нас же не сайт (форум) инженеров :biggrin: 
кому понадобится сам чертёж - найдёт...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Янв 2012)

Уважаемые господа ! Не забывайте,что форум музыкальный.Ну что вы цепляетесь к MAN ? Как сумел,так и помог и спасибо ему за это.Побольше бы таких - он ведь своими познаниями в области гармоник и т.д. не одного профессионала за пояс заткнет.


----------



## bayanistka (29 Янв 2012)

Помню, как 2004-ом в году баян *Аппасионата*, принадлежавший ранее В. Бесфамильному, был выставлен на аукционе EBAY неким продавцом, проживающим в Аризоне. Но не помню точно- за $14000 или $16000. Был он продан или нет-тоже не помню.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Янв 2012)

Мне кажется,что из всего сказанного можно подвести итог.

Ну как я это вижу,например - инструмент очень достойный и при соответствующем исполнителе,способен на многое.Да и практика это подтвердила.Минус,конечно возраст и решение проблем ,которые возникнут,но так это беда любого инструмента.


----------



## Alexei (30 Янв 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Уважаемые господа ! Не забывайте,что форум музыкальный.Ну что вы цепляетесь к MAN ?



Никто не имеет ничего против MAN или "Новиков Игорь" -- оба нужны форуму. Речь идёт об ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНОЙ КОМПЬЮТЕРНОЙ ГРАМОТНОСТИ. 

Уже не раз встречались на форуме ноты которые серьёзно попортил ".jpg" формат... Что-то нужно с этим делать?

А не поставить пробел после точки (запятой и т д) -- это как не поставить пробел между словами... Обратите внимание как пишут серьезные издания.


----------



## MAN (31 Янв 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Это кто же додумался чертежы в ".jpg" переводить?


Уважаемый *Alexei*, я этого не знаю, честное благородное слово! Картинку эту я "вытащил" с сайта Брюно Мориса, ссылку на который давал *DiegoVaz3* в сообщении #8. Я только немного увеличил её (растянул), чтобы можно было хоть как-то разглядеть чертёж и нанесённые на него размеры. Для пущего удобства продублировал интересующие автора темы размеры дополнительными выносками красного цвета.
ze_go писал:


> выложили, по-видимому, какой был - вот объяснение.


 Совершенно в доску верно! 
Alexei писал:


> Речь идёт об ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНОЙ КОМПЬЮТЕРНОЙ ГРАМОТНОСТИ.


 Я на звание грамотея и не претендую, хотя стараюсь по мере сил тянуться к свету знаний. Возможно, если бы я результат своей редактуры сохранил и выложил здесь в формате tif, это и было бы "компьютерно грамотней", но теперь Вы, надеюсь, понимаете, что в данном конкретном случае лучше бы от этого не стало? Будь у меня в распоряжении чертёж баяна в ином исходном качестве - другой разговор, и тогда бы я абсолютно безропотно принял Ваше замечание и немедленно исправился бы. Впрочем, я всё равно благодарен Вам за справедливую критику и призывы к грамотности. В сущности я ведь и сам Ваш единомышленник в этом. Посему не обижайтесь и Вы, когда я замечу Вам в свою очередь, что "жи" и "ши" следует писать с буквой "и". Это правило проходят в первом классе общеобразовательных школ, а Вы пишете "чертежЫ". Вы уж не делайте больше так, голубчик. Ладно?

P.S. *Новиков Игорь*, Вам моя сердечная признательность за столь лестный отзыв обо мне, но, право, Игорь Николаевич, Вы уж черезчур высоко оцениваете мои более чем скромные и поверхностные познания. Я смущён и краснею от неловкости.

Gross писал:


> http://vinnitsa.olx.com.ua/iid-165266004здесь какая-то странная Аппассионата- диапазон 61х120, а должно быть 64х132.


 Осмелюсь высказать предположение, что баян с таким названием вполне мог иметь различные модификации. "Юпитеры" ведь тоже разные бывают, в том числе и по диапазону. И внешний дизайн со временем подвергался некоторым изменениям и внутренняя конструкция совершенствовалась... Или вот "Ясная поляна": есть с 61 клавишей в правой, а есть аж с 67, кроме того есть варианты с 5-ти рядной клавиатурой, есть с "выборкой", а есть (вернее были) и "готовые". Думаю, что на баян, сделанный в своё время именно для Бесфамильнова, ориентироваться нужно с большой оглядкой. Он наверняка уникальный, как и все инструменты, специально изготовленные для знаменитых исполнителей.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (5 Фев 2012)

Один знакомый баянист из Саратова хвалил Аппассионату.

Александр (MAN) прав насчёт уникальности баяна Бесфамильного. Баян для Бесфамильнова, согласно книге Мирека, был разработан Колчиным. Описание дано на страницах 147 и 148 (если нужно, могу отсканировать и выложить). Николай (bayanistka) тоже правильно говорит, что баян Бесфамильнова продавался на ebay.com. Его выставляла Нина Тритениченко. Я у неё покупал простенький тульский баян как раз в то время. Тогда, насколько помню, баян Бесфамильнова никто не купил.


----------



## Мигалыч (5 Фев 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*, Коллега, Вы слегка не корректны. В.Бесфамильнов, В.Бесфамильнова и т.д.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (5 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за поправку. Прошу извинить за ошибки в склоненнии фамилии "Бесфамильнов". Видимо, начинаю американизироваться, или скорее родной язык забываю а местный так и не выучил.


----------



## Alexei (5 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> Вы пишете "чертежЫ".


... по-другому и не назовёшь -- нужно же как-то их отличать от того, что имеет право так называться?

А вообще, нужно отличать описки от систематически повторяющихся ошибок которые были указаны выше.


----------



## MAN (6 Фев 2012)

Alexei писал:


> . ..нужно отличать описки от систематически повторяющихся ошибок, которые были указаны выше.


С этим я согласен.
Alexei писал:


> ... по-другому и не назовёшь -- нужно же как-то их отличать от того, что имеет право так называться?


Извините, но, во-первых, слово "чертёж" по отношению к этой картинке первым употребили именно Вы, не так ли? А во вторых - раз так, то вместо этого (напомню ещё раз Ваши слова в первоначальной редакции):
Alexei писал:


> Это кто же додумался чертежы в ".jpg" переводить?


Вы должны были написать либо "переводить чертежи в чертежы", либо, всё-таки, "чертежи в ".jpg". Теперь, после внесённого Вами исправления, всё, разумеется, стало правильно. 
К чему я пустился в этот флуд? Да к тому, что бороться за грамотность на форуме необходимо, но делать это нужно поаккуратнее. Слишком резкими претензиями можно кого-то и обидеть (я не про себя, конечно, в данном случае говорю), а этого не хотелось бы.


----------

